# Sleep well Luna xxx



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I had wanted a Siberian husky since I was 11yrs old & Luna was my dream come true. When her breeder placed her in my arms the day she was mine, I cried tears of joy - today my tears are of sorrow. Luna was a pleasure, one of her nick names was Loopy - because she was! lol She was also sweet natured, loved other dogs & was the most patient gentle mother to her pups, I don't remember her ever having a cross word with them not even once they reached adulthood. I'd like to think her spirit is reunited now with her daughter Indi and with our old Meggy and Ellie.

My beautiful happy go lucky girl, my first husky, a painful loss you will be sadly missed Luna. Running free now - for all time xxxxx


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm sorry again, sleep tight Luna.. x


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

So sorry that you have lost your beautiful Luna. Run free at the Bridge x


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

So So Sorry for your loss, RIP Luna x


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Such a beautiful girl.

I understand the pain you're feeling right now. xx


----------



## crazy curtains (Jul 9, 2011)

RIP beautiful angel xxx


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Run free at the bridge, beautiful Luna xxx


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Your beautiful girl is now at the bridge Noushka
There is not a dog walking this land that could have been more treasured then luna was
I feel you pain Noushka and am here for you should you need an ear
xxxxxx

RIP luna


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

A beautiful tribute to a beautiful special girl.

May your spirit run forever free in sunshine Luna.

A Bridge Called Love

It takes us back to brighter years,
to happier sunlit days,
and to precious moments
that will be with us always.


And these fond recollections
are treasured in the heart
to bring us always close to those
from whom we had to part.


There is a bridge of memories
from earth to Heaven above...
It keeps our dear ones near us
It's the bridge that we call love.


Author unknown


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry to read about Luna. ((((( massive hugs))))) 

RIP Over the rainbow!


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Sad for you. It's never easy saying goodbye. You clearly have lots of happy memories of the times you shared which I hope will be a comfort to you. 
Rest easy at the bridge sweet Luna. X


----------



## LOLcats (Jun 21, 2014)

The Last Battle

If it should be that I grow frail and weak,

And pain should keep me from my sleep,

Then will you do what must be done,

For this, the last battle, can't be won.


You will be sad I understand,

But don't let grief then stay your hand,

For on this day, more than the rest,

Your love and friendship must stand the test.


We have had so many happy years,

You wouldn't want me to suffer so.

When the time comes, please, let me go.


Take me to where to my needs they'll tend,

Only, stay with me till the end


And hold me firm and speak to me,

Until my eyes no longer see.

I know in time you will agree,

It is a kindness you do to me.


Although my tail its last has waved,

From pain and suffering I have been saved.


Don't grieve that it must be you,

Who has to decide this thing to do;

We've been so close,we two, these years,

Don't let your heart hold any tears.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Beautiful girl


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

R.I.P. Luna


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

So sorry :sad:My heart goes out to you.

RIP Beautiful Luna..


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

You are in my thoughts

Run Free beautiful Luna xxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*What a stunning girl. 
Run free Luna. xxx*


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

My thoughts are with you, RIP sweet girl


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

She was such a beautiful girl. I am truly sorry for your loss x

R.I.P Luna x


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

A beautiful, much loved and much missed girl.

Sleep tight, Luna. You will be much missed.

Hugs to your family.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I am so, so sorry. Imagine her running free now and cherish all those beautiful memories of the time you shared.
((((hugs))))


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

Run Free Luna xxx


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

You were so loved run free Luna.xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*Noushka so sorry to read this sad news.Luna was one of the fortunate ones,she had a wonderful life with people who loved and respected her.
Run free beautiful girl ,have fun at the bridge xx

​*


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

So very sorry RIP Luna, beautiful girl x


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

I am SO glad that Luna let you kiss her before you had to say goodbye -I was really moved when I read that!

I know that meant the world to me when Buster did the same-as if he were saying
Dont worry ,mum,I know you love me and that is why you are letting me go.

Luna and Buster now have the peace that their dementia took from them .
I am thinking of you ,
God bless
Maureen


Sending BIG hugs, too,to anyone else who is going through the problems of dealing with a pet with dementia
-and will gladly reply to anyone who wants to P.M me,if I can offer and advice or just a shoulder to lean on.


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

so sorry. 

luna was a fantastic looking dog. at least you still have the good memories of her. so sad when it's a dog's 'time', gone but not forgotten.

our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

May you always walk with the spirit of your beloved Luna by your side
And may the memories of your time together keep your heart warm.

RIP Luna.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

So sorry Noushka to hear about your sad loss of the gorgeous Luna.
Xx


----------



## Dianne58 (Feb 22, 2014)

What a stunning beautiful Girl she was too :001_wub: now resting with the angels, night night sweet Luna x x x


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Luna had beautiful, fulfilled life and you both were just lucky to have each other...she lives in her babies and in her spirit....
hugs for you....
Run free Luna...


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your kind words both on this thread & on the other one. Your support has been overwhelming and helped so much, thank you.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, Rest In Peace Luna x


----------

